

IPhone 4S Vs iPhone 4: Comparison & Difference - AsifRahman
http://thetechjournal.com/electronics/iphone/iphone-4s-vs-iphone-4-comparison-difference.xhtml

======
ebzlo
I don't think that's completely right. I believe if they do release a new
design, it will, in fact, be called the iPhone 5. We already know the number
behind "iPhone" does not stand for the generation (second generation being 3G
and now we have 4S). Apple will likely adopt a naming convention that
correlates to aesthetic upgrades.

